
Hedge Fund Chief Credits Colts Cornerback with Saving Son's Life - chad_strategic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-18/hedge-fund-chief-credits-colts-cornerback-with-saving-son-s-life
======
chad_strategic
Every once in a while, I need to read a generic "hero/do good/recovery" story.

